# WOC:NYX Lipliner and Blusher must haves



## mscoco (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi guys I'm from the uk and really want to stock up on some NYX Stuff but i have no where to go to see the colours as nowhere stocks it where i live only online so just wondering what everybody else has and loves.Thanks


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 28, 2010)

Check out The Glam Shack for an abundance of NYX swatches.

The Glam Shack: Search results for nyx

I'll post a pic swatching the few NYX bits I own later, when I have time.


----------



## luvkay (Apr 28, 2010)

Check out "Natural" lipliner by NYX very neutral goes with everything one of my HG's !!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Check out my blog www.XPENSIVEPINK.blogspot.com


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 28, 2010)

839 Dolly Pink lip liner is a must have! Works well with Viva Glam Gaga!


----------

